# Vacuum Line - Fuel Pressure Regulator - Diagram?? Asap?



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

I was connecting my T connector today to replace the old dry rotted line and pulled a bit too hard and the line came disconnected from the other end from the Fuel pressure regulator... I didn't get to see where it connected.

Anyone have a diagram or know where it is located / have a digram --good picture?
:banghead::screwy: :wave::laugh:


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

Found it. the old coupler was hiding the end of the vac hose nipple. "thats what she said"


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

dude.. seriously WTF haha i broke my vacuum line to my FPR yesterday. I was installing my boost gauge and barely pulled and it just kept coming haha Repaired it last night and took forever to find the hidden nipple on the passenger side of the intake manifold. 

Stop breaking the same **** as me! :laugh:


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

what do you guys use for replacement lines?


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

SchmidTT said:


> what do you guys use for replacement lines?


I had some plastic-like vacuum line left over from 42dd and was an emergency fix. Not sure it was the best type of line to use but it was the right size and I had more than enough left.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

SchmidTT said:


> what do you guys use for replacement lines?


thick walled, thin ID silicon so it holds on tight and doesn't break

http://www.hosetechniques.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=104_1


----------



## caleb11210 (Jan 27, 2009)

so what are the consequences of not having the vacuum line connected to the fpr? obviously high fuel pressure at idle, but what are the negatives of that?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

caleb11210 said:


> so what are the consequences of not having the vacuum line connected to the fpr? obviously high fuel pressure at idle, but what are the negatives of that?


Not sure if serious


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 11, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> thick walled, thin ID silicon so it holds on tight and doesn't break
> 
> http://www.hosetechniques.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=104_1


Which ID and OD are primarily used?


----------

